
Scheduling Spark jobs with Airflow - danielblazevski
https://blog.insightdatascience.com/scheduling-spark-jobs-with-airflow-4c66f3144660#.dlqt7edey
======
dallas-stuart
Nice guide to Airflow. Would be interesting to compare it to other tools like
Luigi.

